# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  مشکل با setup factory

## mdanger

سلام دوستان
من برنامه اجراییمو با setup factory فایل ستاپ ساختم . موقعی که برنامم نصب میشه و میخوام run کنم این ارور رو میده
 run-time error '432'
file name or class name not found during automation operation 
ولی با smart install maker درست میکنم این مشکل رو ندارم
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## Rasul75

تمام موارد رو باهم ستاپ کن بعد یکی یکی ازش کم کن ببین به نبود کدوم فایل ارور میده.

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

آیا از اسکین تو برنامت استفاده کردی؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

مشکل runtime علتش این است که در ستاپ ساز setup factory از runtime استفاده نشده ولی در بقیه ستاپ ساز ها استفاده شده حال برای استفاده از اين ستاپ ساز بعد نصب فایل مورد نظر باید برنامه runtime رو از اینترنت بگیرید و نصب کنید با تشکر

----------


## YasserDivaR

ستاپ فکتوری رو از سیستم حذف کن بعد به محل نصب برو و همه فایل های باقی مونده رو دستی پاک کن
بعد از نو نصبش کن نسخه برنامه رو 9.3.2 نصب کن

----------


## YasserDivaR

اگه تونستی فایل ستاپ فکتوری رو پیوست کن تا ببینم مشکلش چیه

----------

